# Water Heater and Heater



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello all,

Just got back from Spring Gulch in PA, and it was a really nice place if you stay up the hill (premium sites), while there a couple of questions arose. 
First, the light between the electric and propane water heater.... when should this illuminate? We have not seen it light up using electric or gas, the guy in the service department said that he was not sure but his only lit up when the unit was NOT functioning?

Second, have any of you other Outbackers had a leaky pressure valve and if so is it a symptome of other issues in the water heater? Mine leaked a good amount this last outing and they are sending me a new one to install (rather than hook up and drag up to the dealer).

Third and less important, has anyone done modifications to their floor (heat) venting to block dirt and kids stuff from falling down.... any suggestions would help because I had to take both of them off this trip for kid stuff falling in. Boy that was a mouthfull,

Thanks again.

Geoff


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Geoff,
I believe the only time the red light comes on, is if the water heater didn't light while using propane. I haven't had any problems with the pressure valve. I've read where some people have cut a piece of screen for their vents. I use vent filters like you use in your home. Hope this helps.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Geoff

I took someones advice from another thread and just took the scews out of the registers, they stay put. That way I can easily pop them out when going around with the Dirt Buster and sweep them out. Others have put magnetic covers over them or changed them out with ones that can be opened and closed.

I've seen what Denali is saying about the red light. It usually takes three or four tries to get all the air purged out of the propane lines before it will stay lit, just keep cycling the propane switch until it works.

Water heater reliefs are known for failing (leaking), even ones at home.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As for the vents, a few of the ideas posted here were to install new vents that flip closed. Another was to put screen under it so small objects wouldn't get past the louvers.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The red light is a failure light, to indicate when the gas has failed to light. When you turn the gas switch to on, it should come on mementarily, and then go off. If the burner does not light within a specified amount of time, it will come on again. If this happens, just recycle the switch and try again. Failures are most commonly caused by some air that hasn't totally purged from the LP lines.

Don't forget to give the WH and the fridge a good visual check for insect nests before attempting to light the gas burners. Spiders seem to really like the propane.

Tim


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

My pressure relief valve leaked a little the first time we fired the water heater up, but we have not had a problem since.

Gary


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We have had the same problem with our water heater, the dealer put a new seal in they tell me it is a common problem on all the outbacks. The floor vents I picked up vents from Canadian Tire or Wal-Mart for about $3.00 dollars each they close flush to the floor and stop all the bits falling down the heating vents. They come in grey, brown and white. sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Floor grates, do not use these, Decor Grate colored plastic ones from Lowe's about $5.









If you step on the slid bar in the middle, it pops down into the vent hole, which is not what you want to do. Basically they come apart too easy. I experimented with Velcroing one of them down, it work good but raised the vent up enough to cause a trip area.

I guess this was a failed Mod, don't use this vent cover (grille), and don't use Velcro to hold them down.

I will be heading back to find another style that closes.

Kevin


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Since the floor vents are only for heat and we are not in that season now......we put a fabric softner dryer sheet under each vent....they keep dirt out and make the trailer smell good when a/c is on all the time. And best of all, just throw it away after your trip!

Sandra sunny


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pressure - Temperature Relief Valve

Weeping or dripping of a pressure temperature relief valve while the water heater is running *DOES NOT* mean it is defective.

This is normal expansion of water as it is heated in the closed water system of a recreation vehicle.

The Atwood water heater tank is designed with an internal air gap at the top of the tank to reduce the possibility of weeping and dripping. In time, the expanding water will absorb this air. See your owners manual for instructions on how to replace this air gap.

Hope this helps.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Does the water heater fill itself automatically when you hook up the fresh water from the campground by opening the hot water spigot ? Or is there something that needs to be done first to fill before turning on the heat ? Our tank seems to be 6 gal. ( I think ) and runs out fast- of course there are 4 women taking showers daily ( ladies don't take that the wrong way ). Does your hot water run out fast ?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gotta teach them to take quick 'Navy' showers! Conservation goes a long way with the heated water. You could try using both electric heat and gas at the same time to help heat the water faster between showers too.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I just took the screws out of the vents and that should do it, will probibaly put the fabric sheet in there too. These are great ideas that I probibaly would not have come up with on my own so thanks again.

As for the water heater, I changed the pressure/temp valve and it did leak again until I ran the water to get the pressure out of the line. I do not think this was the problem originally because we were already in the trailer for a couple of days when it started but now I will remember to get the air out of the line when hooking up.

I now have another issue with the hot water heater, the heater has developed a leak and is leaking onto the floor next to the water heater, I believe that the valve is tight enough and it happens when the heater is not on so I guess I will have to make an appointment. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

illinoisboy said:


> Does the water heater fill itself automatically when you hook up the fresh water from the campground by opening the hot water spigot ? Or is there something that needs to be done first to fill before turning on the heat ? Our tank seems to be 6 gal. ( I think ) and runs out fast- of course there are 4 women taking showers daily ( ladies don't take that the wrong way ). Does your hot water run out fast ?


Yes the water heater fills by opening a hot water tap.

My question is how long does it take to fill your grey holding tank with that many showers in the camper daily?


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Well the valve on the water heater was tight enough but the plumbing in back of the thing was loose. I tightened everything back up and no leak!!! but now I have no hot water with electric. I assume that it is the heating element after checking other possibilities, I have contacted my dealership for some guidence in replacement of the element but have received no response. So, here are the questions

1. Where on the heater is the element?
2. How should I go about removing it?
3. Where should I go for a replacement if not the dealership?
4. Do you guys carry spares for when you are on the road?

Thanks again. The gentleman at the RV service department told me that the TT would be more maintenance than a boat, I did not beleive him but I am coming around.

Geoff


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Geoff,

Six gallons of hot water will not clean that many dirty women...wait a minute, that didn't sound right







Just kidding!! Seriously though, its not enought hot water for that many showers unless you use the military shower technique:

1) Get yourself wet -- 15 seconds -- turn the water off
2) Soap up until your clean -- 2 minute? -- turn the water back on
3) Rinse off body and hair...if you have any hair. I don't so this step is shorter -- 30 seconds -- turn water off

One quick warning for you...and you will thank me for this if you haven't figured it out already... NEVER point the shower handle at yourself when you turn it on using the little round dial at the top...OMG is it ever cold for the first second or two!!! If you don't believe me have your wife try it and see what she says









Steve action


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

outinfo952 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just got back from Spring Gulch in PA, and it was a really nice place if you stay up the hill (premium sites), while there a couple of questions arose.
> First, the light between the electric and propane water heater.... when should this illuminate? We have not seen it light up using electric or gas, the guy in the service department said that he was not sure but his only lit up when the unit was NOT functioning?
> ...


----------

